# condensation



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Help , Has anyone got any experience of condensation forming inside acrylic double glazed windows how did you get rid of it .
many thanks in advance
waddy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

waddy said:


> Help , Has anyone got any experience of condensation forming inside acrylic double glazed windows how did you get rid of it .
> many thanks in advance
> waddy


I'd be more concerned with how you got it first and making sure it didn't happen again, you might get a little on a really bitter night if sleeping next to, but not in July.

Or do you mean between the panes, if so you must have a hole or split somewhere.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some of them have a little plug in the corner that you can remove. Time and possibly the use of a hair drier will solve the problem if so.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Waddy,

Unfortunately you can't.

Condensation is caused by water ingress that then condenses when there is a build up of heat.

In other words you have a small crack in the window, or a broken seal between the two surfaces.

I'm sorry to say, there is no cure.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it is between the pains and if it's a Seitz window, you can buy just the panes/glass, but they're not cheap, although quite often pop up in different sizes on Ebay, be patient and you might save a few quid.


Keep us informed.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

When a unit on the van or a double glazed window at home fails it forms condensation by the air pressure..

On a low pressure day the unit tries to form equilibrium with the low pressure air on the outside, and as it does it sucks in air which can be high humidity or if the broken seal has any wet on it it will draw this inside the unit as well forming the mist inside the unit.

As been said the mist can be driven out up to a point by using a hair drier once the bung has been removed, but the problem will return unless the offending break in the seal is not rectified.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

agree

we have one or two windows that have blown in the house

nothing but to replace the whole sealed glass

Aldra


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The answer is in here. 
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/1022778/take-care-of-your-caravan-mo.pdf

I have not copied the item as it may be subject to copyright.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> When a unit on the van or a double glazed window at home fails it forms condensation by the air pressure..
> 
> ...


I don't normally post twice on the same subject or get involved in discussions, however on this occasion I can categorically state that there is no cure for condensation between two surfaces in a double glazed window other than to replace it.

You can use a hairdryer or heat gun or in extreme circumstances a "Blow Lamp" BUT you will not cure it. (Don't even think of using a Blow Lamp.)

Once you have condensation in a window it is for good, end of story, no cure. Try as you will it will always be there.

You will either have to live with it or replace the window. Some days it will disappear, on other days it will return.

Drew


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Drew said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Hi.

Read my post again I am on about motorhome windows not domestic windows, I tried to explain how moisture in the plenum void happens in either units..

And you are wrong to say that the moisture can not be taken out of domestic windows, I once had a job on a very expensive double glazed window that had a very fancy lead work on it with a medieval pane of glass with a hand painted scene on it sandwiched between the two 6mm toughened clear glass. the inside hod fogged up so it was try to split the unit and re make the seal with a great likelihood of breaking the irreplaceable medieval glass pane, or try to remove the moisture..

I took out the large d/g unit drilled two hole one at the top spacer bar one at the bottom spacer bar, blew hot air through the bottom hole with a hair dryer and allowed the hot air to circulate in the plenum of the glass for a few hours which blew out the condensation with the hot air out of the top hole, these were re sealed after all was well inside the plenum void, and the very expensive d/g unit with its medieval painting on the original glass was saved. And is fine to this day 10 years plus on.

Just needed a bit of lateral thinking to save the day.

Same principal on motorhome windows, how do I know I have done it on my van via the two plastic bungs.. :wink:

Oh I suppose I better say I do not wear my underpants on the top of my trousers.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The camping club article referred to above suggests that the plastic absorbs moisture and needs heating with warm dry towels for some hours to clear it. It looks as if the process is difficult but possible.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Rayecrock.

I believe this discussion is on acrylic double glazed windows fitted on a motorhome.

I have never mentioned domestic double glazed units, nor where I wear my underpants or ever used smilies in my posts to show my ignorance or have a laugh at other peoples opinion.

I have stated facts re. condensation between double glazed units, if I have offended you in any way then please accept my apologies, there no need to use smilies to show your ignorance.

Drew


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi,
> 
> Rayecrock.
> 
> ...


Huh!..Been on the sauce? :wink:

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> nor where I wear my underpants or ever used smilies in my posts to show my ignorance or have a laugh at other peoples opinion.
> Drew


Hmm I was in pedantic mode so checked, this never using similes.

Not sure about the underwear, nor do I need to be, but Drew is 100% correct when he states he has never "ever used smilies in my posts to show my ignorance or have a laugh at other peoples opinion." I know I checked as I couldn't believe anyone on this forum could say that to any certainty, and it be true, but Drew can, not only that but he's never used a smiley at all ever in 619 posts of any type, not even a frown one.

So come on Drew, just for the shear hell and devilment/

GIVE US A SMILE MATE
:wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If I am correct, judging by the flag, there will be no smile from him until 2014. Not sure how long it will last for even then.

cabby


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I have to say that I am also only aware of the acrylic motorhome windows that are not vacuumed and have plugs in them.
The old fashioned solution which I think you will find still works is to introduce a few crystals of Silca Gel.
You often find little packets of them in sealed boxes of the type of equipment that is expected to remain unused for years! You can buy them at a good chemists.
They are basically crystals which can absorb quite ridiculous quantities of water.

Patrick


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Not nice cabby,are we not all citizens of the UK? Oh by the way I had to remove the plastic bungs on a few of my windows to remove moisture from them after the winter.smiley's for all.               :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dour is the word you're searching for. it is commonly applied to people of one nation.

He's probably a really nice bloke and just doesn't see the need for smileys of any type.

As for the windows replace the panes if possible, or live with it until summer arrives and let them dry out then try to seal them.


Kev.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Dour is the word you're searching for. it is commonly applied to people of one nation.
> 
> He's probably a really nice bloke and just doesn't see the need for smileys of any type.
> 
> ...


Hi.

I was watching a program on the South Pole the other day, and Sir Ranulph Twisleton-Wykeham-Fiennes, 3rd Baronet the explorer with most of his fingers missing with frost bite was saying they do not have "Dour" folk on any of his expeditions, like Yorkshire men..

That's me buggered then :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Dour is the word you're searching for. it is commonly applied to people of one nation.
> ...


Me too :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

